# HELP ASAP!!



## Brownie (Sep 5, 2019)

Guys so Ava had her kits 2 days ago and I go out there to count and everything make sure there fine but one of her 7 is not looking to good it has a slice in its arm pit and it's bad what do I do, I have it in a box with hay and some of mom's hair where I can easily get to it do you want a picture please help me!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 5, 2019)

maybe post a picture for the best help

@B&B Happy goats @AmberLops @Bunnylady @promiseacres


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 5, 2019)

Brownie said:


> Guys so Ava had her kits 2 days ago and I go out there to count and everything make sure there fine but one of her 7 is not looking to good it has a slice in its arm pit and it's bad what do I do, I have it in a box with hay and some of mom's hair where I can easily get to it do you want a picture please help me!



Can you get a picture posted ? Is it bleeding heavily  ?


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 5, 2019)

May have been caught by mom's toenail? 
I would stop the blood with cornstarch if need be but would keep it with the others


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm sorry to see this so late!
Is the kit okay? Doing any better? A picture would be helpful.
When any of my rabbits (including kits) have cuts I clean it with peroxide, then alcohol and I put colloidal silver gel on the wound...but since it's so young and nest boxes can be dirty, I would use AluShield...you can get it at TSC and it's around $15. It's a lifesaver.


----------



## Brownie (Sep 5, 2019)

It's worse then that I just didn't want to lift her arm to high
It's doing a little better but no much still alive for now tho


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh boy...
Looks like the muscle is cut too. Make sure it's clean, but you do need to coat it with something to prevent infection. The mama rabbit is just going to keep licking the wound and re-opening it unless it's covered. Get some AluShield, it'll help a lot and it'll prevent infection.
All you can do is your best


----------



## Brownie (Sep 6, 2019)

Untill I can get some of that I just put Neosporin on it and I'm keeping it up here untill I can get some of that stuff so it doesn't get infected


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 6, 2019)

Good idea


----------



## Brownie (Sep 7, 2019)

Bad news I'm sorry to report

It's still alive

All the issue it together Its just the skin right now


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 7, 2019)

Brownie said:


> Bad news I'm sorry to report
> 
> It's still alive
> 
> All the issue it together Its just the skin right nowView attachment 65943


It looks alright...it's not infected so that's good!
Keep it clean and keep up with the Neosporin if it's all you have


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 8, 2019)

How's the kit doing?


----------



## Brownie (Sep 9, 2019)

Its doing great it's out with the other kits I'm so happy it's all right


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 9, 2019)

good to hear it's ok!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 9, 2019)

Great news!


----------

